# Maltese



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Here's a pair of Maltese pigeons


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

I hate to say,, but thems sum ugly sum guns right thar!!!! A bird that only their mother could love!! Are those pure bred birds? I have never seen those before!!! Learn something new everyday though,, thanks for showing me!!!


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

yes they are a purebred pigeon they are gentle and tall they almost come up to my knee very different from other breeds


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Knee high,, wow!!! Hope I didn't offend you with my post,, them are just some very different birds for sure!! Can they fly? Do you have other colors also?


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

No problem I don't get offended that easy everyone has their own opinion just like to share them with everyone they do fly pretty good I have only seen them fly in their loft


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

Very Nice !!! Had A Pair Of Whites Once ..


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

I only have this one pair I hope to get more they are starting to breed for me i'm very excited they are gentle giants


----------

